# Howto use scponly

## Letharion

```
remote # emerge scponly

remote # adduser -m -s /usr/bin/scponly username

remote # passwd username

remote # mkdir /pub

remote # chmod 777 /pub

remote # grep scponly /etc/shells

/usr/bin/scponly

/usr/sbin/scponlyc

local # scp file username@remote:/pub

Password:

scp: /pub/file: Permission denied

local # scp file normaluser@remote:/pub

Password:

local #
```

What am I missing?

----------

## Letharion

Bump

----------

